# First EOS 5Ds and 5D Mark III comparison



## lichtmalen (Jun 17, 2015)

Hello guys,

just put up a first, very quick and dirty comparison on my website. Enjoy!

http://www.florianbieler.de/5ds-5d3-en/

Note: My page is otherwise in German, but I offered this article in English as it may be interesting to you too.


----------



## CanadianInvestor (Jun 17, 2015)

sehr schön gemacht {very nicely done}. Yes, this is the kind of comparison people like myself appreciate, viz., not very technical and a quick arrival at conclusions.

Thank you.


----------



## lichtmalen (Jun 17, 2015)

We will see enough of the big technical and studio comparisons from the well known blogs and huge sites, I am sure. I just wanted to do something myself, as a "normal" private user, and am glad to see that I can produce visible differences right out of the box. Mind you that I had the camera for like ten minutes when I started that comparison. ;D


----------



## Eldar (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tron (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. I will resist to the temptation though - and it is a temptation - since I have 2 5D3s I like and I just ordered a 7D2. I will wait to see what new 5D4 brings instead...


----------



## flux capacitor (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks for sharing, I'm also very happy with the 5Ds.
I just did a first Stilllife Studioshot with it:


----------



## metrodcphotography (Jun 17, 2015)

I uploaded to my site today raw files comparing the 5DS R to 5D3 and 5D2. It's only a single "scene", but it's at ISO 50 to 12800 for each camera. Hope to provide more comparison raw files later:

http://www.metrodcphotography.com/review/canon-5ds-raw-sample-images-comparison-5d3-5d2/

(I would post this to a new thread but can't since I had to re-create my account - hadn't been used in a while so they deactivated it).


----------



## BartekDziedzic (Jun 20, 2015)

I have also make some Photo comparison od 5dsR vs 5d III.you Can check http://www.zdjecia-reklamowe.pl/canon-5ds-r-teraz-wiecej-detali-w-zdjeciach-reklamowych-unboxing-review/ 
I think noise look similar between 5dsr and 5d mark III


----------



## Click (Jun 20, 2015)

Thank you for sharing.

Very nice comparison.


----------



## lichtmalen (Jun 24, 2015)

Just wanted you guys to know that I added an aperture sequence of the 5Ds with the Sigma 50mm f/1.4, and also an 5Ds Raw / mRaw / sRaw comparison to the Raw of the 5D Mark III.

http://www.florianbieler.de/5ds-5d3-en/


----------



## caMARYnon (Jun 26, 2015)

BartekDziedzic said:


> I have also make some Photo comparison od 5dsR vs 5d III.you Can check http://www.zdjecia-reklamowe.pl/canon-5ds-r-teraz-wiecej-detali-w-zdjeciach-reklamowych-unboxing-review/
> I think noise look similar between 5dsr and 5d mark III





metrodcphotography said:


> I uploaded to my site today raw files comparing the 5DS R to 5D3 and 5D2. It's only a single "scene", but it's at ISO 50 to 12800 for each camera. Hope to provide more comparison raw files later:
> 
> http://www.metrodcphotography.com/review/canon-5ds-raw-sample-images-comparison-5d3-5d2/
> 
> (I would post this to a new thread but can't since I had to re-create my account - hadn't been used in a while so they deactivated it).





lichtmalen said:


> Just wanted you guys to know that I added an aperture sequence of the 5Ds with the Sigma 50mm f/1.4, and also an 5Ds Raw / mRaw / sRaw comparison to the Raw of the 5D Mark III.
> 
> http://www.florianbieler.de/5ds-5d3-en/


Thank you


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 26, 2015)

That's an interesting little comparison.

Two observations:

Firstly it looks like in comparison with the 5DIII, the 50 mp of the 5Ds has overcome the Bayer effect, and is giving better differentiation on the subject when magnified highly. 

Secondly, if you are going to use mRAW or sRAW convert it in DPP !!

And I agree you did the right thing to scale the 5Ds down - much more relevant than the other way round.


----------



## lichtmalen (Jun 29, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> Secondly, if you are going to use mRAW or sRAW convert it in DPP !!



Oh well, I personally won't ever use mRaw or sRaw anyway. Just did that comparison because I was repeatedly asked to in the german DSLR forum, and as apparently almost none of the other owners there bother to post anything about the body. Doubt there are only 2-3 guys who have that camera now in that huge a** forum, but hey, I delivered quickly ;D


----------

